

Flickr is secretly hiring - dandinu
http://viridianverti.com/blog/flickr-is-secretly-hiring.html

======
brown9-2
It's not that secret when the URL is www.flickr.com/jobs and it's also linked
in the footer of very single page on flickr.com.

